# SLI - 2 versch. Grafikkkarten?



## kasal (6. März 2006)

Hallo Freunde.

Ich habe Mal ne Frage, und zwar habe Ich mir ein SLI Board zugelegt, von Gigabyte. Ich habe dort ne 6600GT von MSI reingesteckt. Wenn ich, mal angenommen, das Geld für ne 7800GT oder so hätt, kann Ich dann die 6600GT und die 7800GT im SLI-Modus betreiben oder müssen diese Grafikkarten identisch sein? (Meine damit Modell, Hersteller, Taktung etc.)

Danke schon Mal!  


LG,
kasal


----------



## AndreG (8. März 2006)

Hi,

Kurz und knapp NEIN.

Die Karten müßen zu 100% identisch sein. D.h. gleiches Bios und gleiche Tacktung (gleiche GPU sowieso). Also wenn dann nur 2 6600GT. 

Dazu würd ich dir aber nicht raten da es sich bei dieser karte im SLI betrieb nicht lohnt da eine 6800GT bereits schneller ist und sie nicht mehr viel mehr kostet als eine 2te 6600GT.

Mfg Andre


----------



## kasal (9. März 2006)

Hi.

Aber Hersteller ist egal, oder?


LG,
kasal


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Ich hab auch schon gehört das es dabei Probs gab. Würde dir eher zu 2 identischen raten. Oder mal nach der kombination die du vor hast googln.

Mfg Andre


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. März 2006)

Es gehen nur 2 GLEICHE Modelle. Zum Beispiel 2x 6800GS oder 2x 7800GTX. Seit der 
Forceware 81.98 (oder eine davor) ist es nun möglich *herstellerunabhängig* Karten im 
SLI-Betrieb zu fahren. Natürlich kannst du auch 2 vom gleichen Hersteller nehmen, aber 2 
verschiedene gehen auch, solange es die selben Modelle sind.


Zu SLI Allgemein:

Lohnt sich wie Andre gesagt hat echt nich. vor allem bei ner 6600GT und dann auch noch
jetzt. Es ist weitaus sinnvoller später günstig ein gleiches Modell zu kaufen, bevor man
wieder mehr als 200€ für ne Graka rausschmeisst. Bis dahin sind die Treiber und Spiele
dann auch dementsprechend ausgelegt und nutzen SLI dann auch wirklich sinnvoll und
holen fast 100% mehr Leistung raus.


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

K das mit dem neuem Forceware wußte ich nich. Aber wie mein Vorredner sagte es bringt nix du bekommst nur 38% mehr Leistung (hatte letztens dazu nen Test gelesen kann dir leider nur nicht mehr sagen wo). Und liegst damit unter ner 6800.

Mfg Andre


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. März 2006)

http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone2_rel80.html

SLI ist sogar noch um einiges flexibler. Es gehen verschiedene Taktraten und RAM-Größen und sogar verschiedene Ausgänge... solange es der Selbe Chip ist.


----------



## AndreG (11. März 2006)

Ram und Takt dürften sich dann aber wieder auf den kleinsten Nenner einigen von daher unnützt 

Mfg Andre


----------

